

Ask HN: I'm Being Recruited as a Deployment Strategist by Palantir - teapot01

I am being recruited to work as a deployment strategist in Palantir (outside of US) - what can I expect in the interview? I&#x27;m looking to hear from people who have interviewed&#x2F;are currently working at palantir<p>Also, what is the typical salary around this position, I have a few references but I&#x27;m always looking for more information.
======
skadamat
www.glassdoor.com is your friend here!

